# Bessingham Manor (+ upstairs!)



## JamPhotography (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey guys, this is our first post so bare with us (these photos are actually from the 2nd of March 2013, we just haven't had the time/forgot to post it on here)!

Our trip to Bessingham Manor was quite adventurous, as we climbed the dodgy looking wooden ladder up to the second floor, and to our delight the third floor, as the stairs were fully intact! Sadly, looking at more recent threads, the Manor has tumbled into further disrepair and that more furniture has been removed.
So we were so lucky to visit when we did, and probably were the last people to admire the second and third floors!
These photos are a big mixture of both of our work, we hope you enjoy 


Lounge 




882957_10152722443440624_1057656920_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr





906876_10152722426620624_1910755891_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




903419_10152722425215624_1691694009_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




902327_10152722439905624_928589062_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




885649_10200446022980411_533026269_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr





886577_10200446108782556_1306703397_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




858531_10200446022900409_1531706233_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr





857321_10200446031580626_1720479060_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr


Basement 




892895_10152722435655624_1071231811_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




886461_10200445741693379_360845014_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr





885538_10200445763653928_1355544848_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr


Kitchen




906139_10152722426785624_2029419766_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




882626_10152722427145624_579205769_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




882389_10152722427795624_1386149881_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




a,[©ha7!xÆ¨AæÅèá;üUÄId2DÊåW¢7¸;ÓÛ$ñ+FXÿ0.+·úFätû æ%úáz½½n"V+ÅXø¼jH¼Ça§Cc;ZQd}çF(Q6µ¤s|¹}¤$Ù¿&Ü¤©rüAbÕ¯ífv1Ot?*O}$jiãA¤Låíá5d v¢}>aBëòòùz§x+È>Ih<éoy<d}Z)Ô~Ól1>LëJ¸H|¿¯G$Þjê¡ß²zeSål}ÏZp¶ü¹·³A×®Ô¦n¾'+ycJqr¼·ð!I+þËQHµiLPÛÊXr(ê§jìH©R5âgQñ¦·%P|@ÐaCÕ¼Ï£Ù+4Ò9§P»á by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




859678_10200445956658753_1215441732_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr





858349_10200446044580951_1791579256_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr


Upstairs




904409_10152722431460624_1822963710_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




903453_10152722433305624_506791915_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




903180_10152722427065624_2111130417_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




901663_10152722427610624_66922643_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




901455_10152722434125624_1836729052_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




894997_10152722430335624_1177569679_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




894837_10152722431405624_984544967_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




886825_10200445859696329_185074067_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




886629_10200445868536550_322284582_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




885283_10152722431665624_468574111_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




883604_10152722435800624_1452466149_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




883502_10152722430165624_1164617108_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




883461_10152722433340624_1258198443_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




883398_10152722432395624_1820545589_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr





882766_10200445884696954_1404258807_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




881968_10200445956618752_919844800_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




858367_10200445878976811_1495749497_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr




857169_10200445790934610_1044493976_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr






882677_10200446138823307_461302820_o by jamphotographyderelict, on Flickr


----------



## Landie_Man (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice. Now thats been empty a while, though probably not as long as the dates shown on the items inside, as the roof would have long failed. 

Nice pics!


----------



## chubs (Jun 17, 2013)

real nice!!! looks pretty dogy in there though!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 17, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 17, 2013)

*Good work both!! *


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 17, 2013)

that's a real nice report , well done guys!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 17, 2013)

really great stuff! lovely shots, has a real charm about it!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 17, 2013)

Now...is this 'Bull Manor' i get so confused with all these names!

Either way, great set of shots and very nicely presented report!


----------



## MD (Jun 17, 2013)

good stuff 
nice to see some shots from upstairs too


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 17, 2013)

Loving that chandelier


----------



## Bones out (Jun 17, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Now...is this 'Bull Manor' i get so confused with all these names!
> 
> Either way, great set of shots and very nicely presented report!



No fella, this is Norfolk . No Bull here, just a very dodgy ladder and bags of splorer pooh. 



Done well there guys, made her look reasonable..... Nice.


----------



## losttom (Jun 18, 2013)

I went shortly after, i think in April, and the place is being renovated thats why lots of bits have been removed. Upstairs was having new floors put in etc. Shame i didnt get to see it like this, just a few weeks too late!


----------



## JamPhotography (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow! I wonder who is renovating it?! It was a dodgy climb but defiantly worth seeing all of Robert Gambles school books from 1942! I would just love to win the lottery tonight and do it up and move in!


----------



## wagg20 (Jun 18, 2013)

good shots considering it's your first explore at one of my favourite sites!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 18, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> No fella, this is Norfolk . No Bull here, just a very dodgy ladder and bags of splorer pooh.
> 
> 
> 
> Done well there guys, made her look reasonable..... Nice.



Ah yes, now i remember! Cheers Bones!


----------



## addictedmedia (Jun 19, 2013)

this is from the new owners - As the new owner of Bessingham Manor, I want to say that it is nice that so many people have taken so much interest in the house but kindly request that you no longer visit.

We are now in the process of restoring the manor, it is no longer to be demolished, which I hope you will all be pleased about if you truly love old buildings. My family and workers are going to be living on site while the works are being carried out with our dogs and we do not wish our privacy to be disturbed in our now 'home' by people wanting to come in and out to have a look. I hope that you can all respect this. It is also going to be highly dangerous as debris and structures are removed and replaced. People will be simply turned away so there is no point in coming.

Due to the recent theiving activity where someone has come and demolished parts of the outhouse in order to take the bricks and tiles, and the theft of numerous articles in the past, wireless, internet linked CCTV has also been installed to catch anyone trying to enter our property. When we see anyone, the police will be informed as this simply has to stop. I know that the majority of you are only interested in viewing the house but we have to protect our property as I am sure you would your own.

For those who want to use the house as a photographic location, once the restoration is complete, then you will be welcome.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## JamPhotography (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes I've seen that on the link below, but People have been there after us I think  
http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums...singham-manor-bessingham-february-2013-a.html


----------



## losttom (Jun 22, 2013)

JamPhotography said:


> Yes I've seen that on the link below, but People have been there after us I think
> http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums...singham-manor-bessingham-february-2013-a.html



That was posted early March.....i went end of April and indeed restoration was underway (a couple of caravans on site and new floors being put in etc)....oops, if i had seen that before i wouldnt have gone.....as its a polite request from the owner and its good its being restored


----------



## sonyes (Jun 22, 2013)

lovely pics of a stunning property.


----------



## nelly (Jun 23, 2013)

Carackin, great to see this again


----------



## NakedEye (Jul 7, 2013)

I really regret not having been in there.....timeless and beautiful.....but you guys who have done all the reports on it have done it proud...


----------



## theoccipital (Jul 7, 2013)

The girl in shot 6 is mint!


----------



## Bessingham (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you addictedmedia for posting my old post about this! 

Yes, restoration is well underway and do politely request that no one comes as it will be a wasted journey. The house has been visited a couple of times since and as one person decided to kick the Victorian internal door in so they could gain access to one particular room the CCTV footage was given to the police and they dusted for fingerprints. They decided to take some 'trophies' with them. Really sad when people are supposed to be interested in old buildings they come and cause damage such as this :-( and everyone gets tarnished with the same brush. We're just trying to do some good here.

The house is now NEVER left unoccupied, my husband and I can no longer go anywhere together, which is really sad. The North Norfolk police have been great as they come and check on us regularly as they literally have nothing to do! 

Thanks all.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice one, you truly are a couple of mentals for going that high, rather you than me! Fantastic shots tho!

Question to the 'owners' (of which there seem to be a few now) I'm assuming one of you is Tim S? 
Just wondered if you were still going down the route of rebuilding it slightly repositioned on the site, but using the reclaimed materials? 

Like this:


----------



## Bessingham (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Urban X! 

Err,no! I doubt Tim has a husband!! How do you mean there seems to be a few of us? If you're counting our family living on site, then yes, I suppose there are! 

No again to the second question also as we are 'restoring'! Doing the above, although a nice idea for some, would have been a tragedy. I hope you agree!

Kind regards.


----------

